# Reptile shops in sheffield/Chesterfield/rotherham



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

you get the picture,


I Currently live in ipswich and im getting my first gecko for my 23rd birthday, ive wanted one for years and im now able to afford and support one now im settled into my job,


as my parents live in sheffield i want to buy the vivarium etc while im at home, so when im come back i have two weeks to set up the viv get it working before i buy the leo while im in ipswich,

im sure i want one since she already has a name haha,

Any links to websites that WORK would be greatly appreciated please

Thank you


----------



## williams2k11 (Jan 16, 2011)

there is snakes and adders www.snakesnadders.com thats a really good one used to live just down the road. 

the snake shop, 678 Attercliffe Rd, S9 3RP
0114 242 3007 thats also good and jus 5 mins away from snakes and adders, dont think they have a website.

and then theres the lizzard lounge Home - The Lizard lounge 
118 Holme Lane, Sheffield S6 4JW
0114 249 3454 this one is where i got my first ever snake!!!! 

none in rotherham as far as i know but them 3 are your best bet and as far as i know have a really good reputation


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks i will be definately checking out snakesnadders next time im up home


----------

